# It is finally here!! My new store is open, please take a look



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Good day, friendly yarn addicts!

Please take a moment to check out my new on-line store. I've posted pictures of my colorways in the past few weeks, and I'm proud to be open and ready to satisfy your addiction. I'm offering 100% Superwash Merino in Lace. Sock/Fingering, and DK weight. I also have some dreamy 100% Suri Alpaca Lace weight!!

http://www.colortwistfiberarts.com/

Please let me know what you think - honest and constructive thoughts are always appreciated.

Thank you, and have a great day!


----------



## knitnsew (Mar 27, 2012)

Oooh! You have some scrumptiously delicious looking yarn! Nice!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful colors. Will check out the store now.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Lovely yarns. Success coming your way for sure.


----------



## AnjiCat (Dec 6, 2011)

It looks great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Clear, clean pages, all about the product. Good Luck in your new venture :mrgreen:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty colors.


----------



## Jkeltto (Apr 8, 2013)

Your going to do good. If I was there I would buy from you.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Best of luck and fortune to you.
Stashers, Take heed this is what can become of a yarn obsession.
I'll check you out for my next project. I love the strong colors.
Ellen


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck with your new store. I wish I could visit it.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Thank you, everyone. I appreciate the feedback very much. 

I'm working on some fall colorways - muted greens, chestnut, and oranges/reds.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your new store. What a wonderful selection of yarns. I will book mark the page for when I need some special yarn...


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

ooh I wish - - would cost me too much!
all said and done - - good luck


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Some very pretty yarn. I wish you the best of luck and much success with your endeavour.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Yummmmmmm I love that Sunrise. It is so pretty. I may have to learn how to knit socks or maybe I could make a shawl????????????????? I have to look. I wish you all the luck in the world and will be praying for your success.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gorgeous colors! I can't wait to see the muted fall colors. That is my favorite color palette.

Gigi


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Everything I see is GORGEOUS! You will do very well.
Thanks for showing us your new store.


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful colors..just signed up for your newsletter. Good luck with your store.


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I love in England where we have no yarn like that as far as I know so..... am going to check the mail charges, gorgeous yarns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

The colors of your yarns are bright and beautiful,every good wishes for your new venture. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

That Rose Petal yarn is gorgeous...hmmm...Christmas knitting needs to be started. Checking out your store. Best of luck and much success.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

I just looked at your site. Absolutely beautiful yarn. I can't wait to try some of it. You should do very well. Even tho it sounds expensive, when you look at the yardage, it is quite reasonable. Good luck. I will be anxious to hear how well you do.


----------



## bakewithease (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful!! I'll be ordering from you soon; best of luck with your new shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Caryn


----------



## elnick (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck with your store,awesome looking yarn
Is this online store only


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Wishing you success in your business...your yarns are lovely .


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Best of luck!


----------



## charmain (Mar 18, 2013)

:thumbup: absolute beautiful. If only I can get my hands on some of that.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations and well done. I have always wanted my own yarn shop. Love the colours.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous yarns. Wish you the best.


----------



## LizLowery (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got the site bookmarked. What pretty colors!


----------



## knitzandknotz (Nov 11, 2011)

Your yarn looks stunning. May I suggest you provide photos of swatches? The variegated yarns are just tough to envision. And samples of something knitted so buyers can get a sense of drape. I order most of my yarn online but only the big name companies because I can check Ravelry for drape and patterning. In the past I've only bought handspun in person when I could feel it and chat with the spinner. I am an equal yarn stash builder!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful colours and lots to choose from! Good luck with your new venture!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## knittingknurse (Oct 29, 2011)

Had to hurry right over to the shop and snag that gorgeous Rose Petal. I have not seen any thing like it! Looking forward to receiving my order!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

What is the yardage of each skein?


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! love the colors, the rose yarn, oh my is so beautiful!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I love the "Sunrise"!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Couldn't help myself . . . just ordered a skein of 'Sedona Sky Blue Sock' yarn. I'm excited for you.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> Good day, friendly yarn addicts!
> 
> Please take a moment to check out my new on-line store. I've posted pictures of my colorways in the past few weeks, and I'm proud to be open and ready to satisfy your addiction. I'm offering 100% Superwash Merino in Lace. Sock/Fingering, and DK weight. I also have some dreamy 100% Suri Alpaca Lace weight!!
> 
> ...


Very nice, lovely yarns, bit confused on pricing, (I'm from UK), is the price quoted for 1 skein ie 100g


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

I saved your store


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Your yarn looks wonderful!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Maybe some day, when my son gets a job and my money is my own again, I can buy some. Looking forward to the fall colors; those are my favorites!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I too had no self control. I just had to have that gorgeous Teal Ombre!

I can't wait to get it!

Gigi


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Yummy!
Good luck with your new venue.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your yarns are lovely. Best of luck in your new venture.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. You have some wonderful yarns and colors. Thanks for sharing the link. Good luck in your new shop.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

You have some gorgeous yarns there...nice, user friendly, clean looking website. I would like to see a pretty header though...just toss a bunch of yarns together, take a photo and put your logo/business name in it. Seeing a gorgeous header makes the experience feel more friendly I feel. 

Otherwise, great website!


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

I love the blue (sunrise); it would be beautiful mixed with green!


----------



## kanddmom (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your new adventure! Will be sure to check out your stock.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job on the website! I love the roll over zoom to see the twist of the yarn. You've got some beautiful colors...definitely on my wish list!

Great job!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I just checked out your site. Looks great! The only comment I have is your yarn description. I had to read it through to figure out the emerald green is 100% wool. So I would put that in a little blurb and separate care instructions from the general descriptions. Make it VERY precise for us dummies. Say it is supposed to be machine washable on delicate, but hand washing is preferred. And add the preferred drying method. Do they need to dry flat? Also, is it suitable for felting?


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love to see that little yarn thing that has the number on it, like this is a number 3 yarn or a number 7. I have a hard time remembering what if DK is bigger or smaller than fingering. fingering, baby, sock.....all of it is confusing to me. Some of my patterns are old, some are new and all the terms don't match! arghhhhhh.

That being said, love the colors. Your pictures are nice and clear. I, too, would like to see things made of these yarns. Maybe a "parade" of items submitted by your clients? like the ones here on KP who post their KAL projects.

You said you were an on-line retailer. Do you have a walk-in shop? Road trip!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Your teal ombre DK is pretty! Your website is very cool. Next time I'm in the market for that I'll sure order from you...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations! You're off to a great start.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

SweetPandora-Beautiful website, beautiful yarn! Signed up for the newsletter and now I'm trying to decide what to order first. Best of luck and thanks for providing us with another source of beautiful yarn!!! Denise


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL YARN !!! Very nice website/Store.

Wish you success with this new venture --- know you will prosper!

Jan


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS! Nice looking web site. :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yummy colors. Going to the store now.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Scrumptious yarn colors! Best of luck to you!! pj


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Oh my what gorgeous yarn... Wish I lived nearer....good luck in your new venture...


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I signed up for your newsletter and when I get paid again I will be buying some yarn from you.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Had a look. Beautiful yarns. I have subscribed. I wish you all the best with your new business.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I like your website. I really appreciate how a person can zoom to see the yarn better than just small pics.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Yummmmmmm I love that Sunrise. It is so pretty. I may have to learn how to knit socks or maybe I could make a shawl????????????????? I have to look. I wish you all the luck in the world and will be praying for your success.


I agree, that Sunrise is magnificent. Look forward to checking your site.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Beautiful yarns! I have you bookmarked for future buys!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

gclemens said:


> What is the yardage of each skein?


The lace weight is 996 yards, the sock weight is 420 yards, the DK weight is 230 yards, and the Suri Alpaca is 932 yards.

Have a great day!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

ultrahiggs said:


> Very nice, lovely yarns, bit confused on pricing, (I'm from UK), is the price quoted for 1 skein ie 100g


Yes, the pricing is for one skein - some of the skeins are actually in ounces - the only way this particular mill ships, for some reason. I believe 4oz equals about 113 grams.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> You have some gorgeous yarns there...nice, user friendly, clean looking website. I would like to see a pretty header though...just toss a bunch of yarns together, take a photo and put your logo/business name in it. Seeing a gorgeous header makes the experience feel more friendly I feel.
> 
> Otherwise, great website!


Great suggestion! Thank you, I appreciate the feedback.

I'll work on that along with an "About" page, as well.

Have a great day


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Joan L said:


> I just checked out your site. Looks great! The only comment I have is your yarn description. I had to read it through to figure out the emerald green is 100% wool. So I would put that in a little blurb and separate care instructions from the general descriptions. Make it VERY precise for us dummies. Say it is supposed to be machine washable on delicate, but hand washing is preferred. And add the preferred drying method. Do they need to dry flat? Also, is it suitable for felting?


Thank you for the suggestion - I will tweak the descriptions!

Have a great day


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

soc said:


> I would love to see that little yarn thing that has the number on it, like this is a number 3 yarn or a number 7. I have a hard time remembering what if DK is bigger or smaller than fingering. fingering, baby, sock.....all of it is confusing to me. Some of my patterns are old, some are new and all the terms don't match! arghhhhhh.
> 
> That being said, love the colors. Your pictures are nice and clear. I, too, would like to see things made of these yarns. Maybe a "parade" of items submitted by your clients? like the ones here on KP who post their KAL projects.
> 
> You said you were an on-line retailer. Do you have a walk-in shop? Road trip!


More great suggestions! Thank you, I appreciate your feedback. At this point, I only have an on line shop. I would love to have a retail location one day, but I fear I would spend the whole day touching yarn and doing no work


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> Good day, friendly yarn addicts!
> 
> Please take a moment to check out my new on-line store. I've posted pictures of my colorways in the past few weeks, and I'm proud to be open and ready to satisfy your addiction. I'm offering 100% Superwash Merino in Lace. Sock/Fingering, and DK weight. I also have some dreamy 100% Suri Alpaca Lace weight!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sonshinegal (Mar 4, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Good day, friendly yarn addicts!
> 
> Please take a moment to check out my new on-line store. I've posted pictures of my colorways in the past few weeks, and I'm proud to be open and ready to satisfy your addiction. I'm offering 100% Superwash Merino in Lace. Sock/Fingering, and DK weight. I also have some dreamy 100% Suri Alpaca Lace weight!!
> 
> ...


Will you be having any of the alpaca that is not dyed and in its natural color?


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

sonshinegal said:


> Will you be having any of the alpaca that is not dyed and in its natural color?


I actually have some undyed now. Do you know how many you would like?


----------



## sonshinegal (Mar 4, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> I actually have some undyed now. Do you know how many you would like?


----------



## sonshinegal (Mar 4, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> I actually have some undyed now. Do you know how many you would like?


I don't know yet, I would like to crochet a prayer shawl. May I email you?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I just got my yarn and oh my this stuff is gorgeous! The picture does not do it justice, but I just had to share.

Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

OH MY!! What beautiful colored yarn! Good luck on your store. I may want to do some business with you.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Best wishes to you! There are some gorgeous colorways offered here!


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

SallyAnn said:


> Best wishes to you! There are some gorgeous colorways offered here!


Here is a teaser of my next listing


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh. I like that!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

These are still a work in progress. I am really loving this yarn!

Gigi


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

That looks like a Summer Sunset to me. I will be making a purchase from you when I get a full paycheck. My job just started back this week, and the first few weeks of school usually have holidays for the kids that mean I don't get paid for those days so my paychecks have a shortage in it, not a full two weeks work .


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> These are still a work in progress. I am really loving this yarn!
> 
> Gigi


Gigi, thank you for your kind words! The socks are beautiful! I'm SO HAPPY that you love the yarn

Have a great day


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

DaylilyDawn said:


> That looks like a Summer Sunset to me. I will be making a purchase from you when I get a full paycheck. My job just started back this week, and the first few weeks of school usually have holidays for the kids that mean I don't get paid for those days so my paychecks have a shortage in it, not a full two weeks work .


The shades are similar - the Summer Sunset doesn't have the browns in it. The brown in this is very rich - I like this colorway and I may have to dye some for myself


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

They are done! Color Twist Fiber Arts - Teal Ombré DK Weight 100% Superwash Merino. Ribbing and calf US Size 3 (3.25mm) needle, heel, instep and toe US Size 2 (2.75mm) needle.

Gigi


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> They are done! Color Twist Fiber Arts - Teal Ombré DK Weight 100% Superwash Merino. Ribbing and calf US Size 3 (3.25mm) needle, heel, instep and toe US Size 2 (2.75mm) needle.
> 
> Gigi


YAY! You did a great job! I love them! They're going to keep your toes nice and toasty warm!

Thank you for posting
Have a great day


----------

